# Massey Ferguson 6150



## slivat1tarnov (Feb 28, 2021)

I have a spring loaded clutch on my 6150, have lost pressure to release clutch. have tried bleeding several times. Any info would be appreciated, also what amount of pressure is needed from the master cylinder? Thank You


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello slivat1tarnov, welcome to the tractor forum.

You really need to get a shop/service manual for your tractor. Obviously, you have had to bleed before. The problem may be with your master cylinder, or it may be a blown seal in your slave cylinder??

There is a 17 Bar test port on your tractor (One Bar = 14.5 psi, 17 Bar = 247 psi). Install a pressure gauge in this port. First check pressure (with tractor running) in the port to ensure it is reasonably close to 17 bar (247 psi). Post back.


----------



## slivat1tarnov (Feb 28, 2021)

slivat1tarnov said:


> I have a spring loaded clutch on my 6150, have lost pressure to release clutch. have tried bleeding several times. Any info would be appreciated, also what amount of pressure is needed from the master cylinder? Thank You


I have 21 psi at the clutch which should be about 1.5 bar per service manual. Can this clutch just stick after setting awhile? Kind of like the Massey Harris clutches would do.


----------

